# WW1 watch



## Roey (Feb 18, 2019)

Hi all I am new to collecting watches and I think I have a ww1 trench watch ? It doesn't have a winder I was wondering if anyone can give me any information on this watch .

thank you


----------



## stdape (Mar 9, 2018)

Hi can you send pictures especially of the movement. Might help identify the part required


----------



## relaxer7 (Feb 18, 2016)

Sounds interesting. Pic please :thumbs_up:


----------



## simon2 (Dec 5, 2010)

If you get stuck and can't get anyone to help. Give me a shout.


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

Hi I have a WW1 trench officer watch (I believe) assay marks London 925 1915/16 with Stockwell & Co as handlers - all it says inside is Swiss made - I would like to restore it so any advice would be helpful and contacts for new crystals etc - cheers


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Dear @DurhamG, I don't know if you have had a look at the history of Stockwell & Co. and their relationship with watches but if you haven't then you might like to read the considerable amount of material provided at the following web address: vintagewatchstraps.com/blogstockwell.php


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

Many thanks for this - I did in fact find this website which is very well presented and researched and a very useful resource. I am new to this and have started restore donated watches for sale through our community shop which helps fund the Foodbank charity I chair. This forum is also first class with what appears to be a very good community.



Always said:


> Dear @DurhamG, I don't know if you have had a look at the history of Stockwell & Co. and their relationship with watches but if you haven't then you might like to read the considerable amount of material provided at the following web address: vintagewatchstraps.com/blogstockwell.php


 Many thanks for this - I did in fact find this website which is very well presented and researched and a very useful resource. I am new to this and have started restore donated watches for sale through our community shop which helps fund the Foodbank charity I chair. This forum is also first class with what appears to be a very good community.


----------



## Always"watching" (Sep 21, 2013)

Thanks for that nice reply. I like your way of supporting charity by means of your active interest in watches - everyone's a winner.


----------



## DurhamG (Aug 24, 2020)

Always said:


> Thanks for that nice reply. I like your way of supporting charity by means of your active interest in watches - everyone's a winner.





Always said:


> Thanks for that nice reply. I like your way of supporting charity by means of your active interest in watches - everyone's a winner.


 :yes:


----------

